# Metallic Green Tint on cured meat?



## lltrevll

I have been reading a few blog and have noticed a question that pops up about a greenish metallic lite  tint that is on cuts of cured meat when under lights. Do anyone know what that could be? And is it safe to eat. I think I've seen this on sliced roast beef a while back but not sure.


----------



## linguica

I have seen that on grocery store sliced roast beef and sashimi grade tuna. My best guess that it has something to do with light refraction in the meat. Kind of like light passing through a prism. The meat is safe. Sounds like a question for "Mr Wizard"


----------



## diggingdogfarm

It's called iridescence.
It's perfectly normal, there's no reason to freak-out.


~Martin


----------



## DanMcG

here's why it happens,

http://meatsci.osu.edu/archive/tp1.html


----------



## chef jimmyj

DanMcG said:


> here's why it happens,
> 
> http://meatsci.osu.edu/archive/tp1.html


Interesting article, Thanks Dan...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64

DanMcG said:


> here's why it happens,
> 
> http://meatsci.osu.edu/archive/tp1.html


 I agree with JJ...very interesting article!

Thanks Dan,

Bill


----------



## pops6927

Thank you for the article, Dan, I copied it into an Article for future reference here on SMF!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/iridescence-in-raw-and-cooked-meats


----------



## smoke happens

I see it in roast beef for lunch meat all of the time.


----------



## roller

Smoke Happens said:


> I see it in roast beef for lunch meat all of the time.


All the time !!!!!!


----------



## smoke happens

Roller said:


> All the time !!!!!!


Yup, the iridescent green/rainbow sheen. Does not matter if it's cheap Wally World stuff or Boar's Head, I'd say at least 50% of the time in roast beef I see it. Wife loves french dips, so get a pound or so every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## lltrevll

Thank you for the great feedback guys,  yes that article was very interesting. I guess at this point one should not freak out as Martin stated about this topic if it's on their meat. 
Great topic of the day and thanks again

Happy Smoking,
Trev


----------



## larry berrones

Does not sound safe to eat. Would just a black one work better?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

:icon_eek:







~Martin


----------



## scootermagoo

If seen this on cold cuts before and never considered it dangerous.  If eaten meat with the iridescence on it and I am still alive to tell about it.  I have seen both the green tint and the orange-red type.  There are 2 guys at work who have seen this and swear it is spoilage, I tell them otherwise.  What do you expect from a bunch of engineers, we're never wrong.


----------



## humdinger

Good info. Always wondered about this.


----------



## larry berrones

Howdy I am a big hot dog lover, saw your pic of a hot dog so I like to ask you are they better smoked or BBQ?

Thanks

Larry


----------



## linguica

Grilled  Bro


----------



## venture

When I was a kid?  We got real meat that was cured and smoked.  We saw that rainbow sh..   stuff all the time.  No problem.

Not so much factory food back then that was pumped full of artificial flavors and who knows what else?

Now if you got slime or foul smells?  You know the drill.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## shannon127

Venture said:


> When I was a kid?  We got real meat that was cured and smoked.  *We saw that rainbow sh..   stuff all the time*.  No problem.
> 
> Not so much factory food back then that was pumped full of artificial flavors and who knows what else?
> 
> Now if you got slime or foul smells?  You know the drill.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Venture,

Was this during the 60's?  California or Nebraska?  What was it laced with?


----------



## venture

Actually both?  But mostly in Nebraska where real farmers and ranchers grew and prepared real meat?

Back then farmers grew crops without funny stuff growing between the rows.

As to date?  That would have been the 50's.

It was only during and after the 60's and 70's in California that you never knew what things were laced with?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jhend

Hi all, it appears this link does not work any more does anyone have a new link or could send me the article.

Thanks john


----------



## DanMcG

Pop's was good enough to save it.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/iridescence-in-raw-and-cooked-meats


----------



## jhend

Thanks for the link Dan.


----------

